# help! IBS, bloating, sugar cravings



## Tia.... (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi

I am new to this website

I have suffered from IBS for the past 2 years

My stomach bloating is extreme, literally almost everytime I eat my stomach bloats out so badly I look about 3/4 months pregnant

This has been really getting me down, I have been prescribed muscle relaxers & laxatives from the doctors, which don't help much, I have done elimination diets, detoxes, supplements, probiotics etc etc etc but the problem does not seem to go away. My diet now consists of no diary or animals, minimal sugar, low carbs

I get really bad (almost uncontrollable) sugar cravings which really have a massive impact on my life its like fighting an addiction 

Does anyone have any advise or information or product recommendations on what I can do

All advise is much appreciated


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

have you been tested for SIBO --small intestine bacterial overgrowth? sibo can cause extreme bloating as well as diarrhea or constipation and other problems.

this website has a lot of good sibo info including treatments, diets etc.

http://www.siboinfo.com/


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

i still get bloated too


----------



## kaymj (Jun 21, 2016)

I went sugar free eight months ago, and only recently started to add honey and more fruits to my diet. when I first started, Stevia was my best friend. maybe you could minimize your sugar intake to a certain amount of fruits per day, then fill the cravings with stevia? you will STILL get cravings, because sugar is VERY addictive. you will also crave wheat products and gluten because that turns to sugar when you digest it.


----------

